# 6.5 hours using my G220



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, I didn't do it on my TTS, but I wanted to practice first, so I treated the A3 to a machine polish. 
I used my G220 with the Sonus pads and product it came with.
The car had a lot of swirl marks, and a few scratches where people have walked past it and scraped bags/cutlery/suits of armour along it.

I didn't get all of the swirls out, but I'd say about 90% disappeared. This was using SFX-2 and SFX-3 with relevant pads. I didn't try SFX-1 with the orange pad because I thought it may have been a bit too abrasive. There were a lot of deeper scratches around the boot area, courtesy of my dog, and it's done a great job in making them less obvious.
I always thought that the paintwork felt smooth when applying wax after using a claybar on it, but this is a whole new level of smooth! It really was like glass.
I finished the car off with Swissvax Saphir wax (my tub is now almost empty after lasting me more than 5 years!).

Next up, I'm hoping to do the same with the TTS, although I've ordered some Collinite 476S Supercoat Double Wax to try in place of the Swissvax. The one thing that really annoyed me was that the car was covered in pollen the following morning, but a quick rinse sorted that out. The water beads really well on the car now too.










Rogue


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

looking good Rouge  get your TT done while this weather lasts :wink: know what you mean about the pollen it was the same over here when i was doing the mates black M3 had to keep washing it down and drying it


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Weather report is rain for Thursday 
It definitely needs to be a weekend job, as I don't fancy 6.5 hours on a school night 

I must say, I'm looking forward to seeing the results on the TT. I feel more confident using the G220 now, so it should be more enjoyable.

Cheers.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

if you want to try the 476 i might be able to scoup some out of my tin and send to you, there should be enough to do the car once


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

SteveTDCi said:


> if you want to try the 476 i might be able to scoup some out of my tin and send to you, there should be enough to do the car once


Thank you very much for the offer, Steve, but my 476 should be delivered to me today 

How did you find it to use? Does it give long-lasting results like it claims?

Cheers.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I found it ok, it is reasonably long lasting but I keep trying lots of other waxes. I'm now on dodo supernatural which i prefer on black.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I used 476 over the winter. Put it on at the end of September and it was still beading after a wash all the way through to March. Decided to put another coat on and will do a complete detail ready for the summer soon. Really long lasting and gives great beading and sheeting


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

@TheMetalMan0 and SteveTDCi

Thanks for the info, guys.
If the weather stays good over the weekend, I'm hoping to get the TT done and try out my new wax and a few other new detailing products I've purchased.

Rogue


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm now on dodo supernatural which i prefer on black.


I found DoDo great for White & silver paintwork use dodo lime prime cleaner first to bring out the shine then dodo diamond wax, before you apply the wax buff up the paint work with the polisher and a soft buff pad brings out a great shine


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

trev said:


> SteveTDCi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now on dodo supernatural which i prefer on black.
> ...


I looked at the Dodo Diamond stuff too. I haven't used any of their products yet, but I keep reading/hearing good things about them. Their website is refreshingly honest and funny.

Rogue


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

if your thinking about getting dodo wax you can have a go with mine first before you buy just drop me a p/m and i can drop it off some place for you


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

trev said:


> if your thinking about getting dodo wax you can have a go with mine first before you buy just drop me a p/m and i can drop it off some place for you


Thanks Trev, that's very kind of you 8) 
I'm going to try my new Collinite on the TT this weekend (hopefully!) but will give you a shout when the A3 is needing another coat of wax.

Cheers.


----------

